# How we handle snow in the south.



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

We call in the Canadians.
I shot this in Charlotte NC on the old Southern R line to GA.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice dude that's right call in the big guy's I have always liked pictures and videos of trains in the snow very cool man.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

That's a many-times-each-day sight in Flint, MI. 
CN locos and rolling stock run thru here every day, all day. Lots of Procor tanker cars too.


----------

